
Neural Color Transfer Between Images - mayava
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.00756
======
beautifulfreak
Figure 17 in the pdf shows some impressive colorization of grayscale images.
It's cool how colors are mapped to the right places. I wish they'd shown more
of this.

------
d--b
As impressive as style transfer was when it first came out, it starts to get a
little old...

~~~
kamy22
I agree with you that it starts to get a little old; it is not a new topic but
there is something else that is really impressive: the result. This paper
shows that we are moving forward on a complex topic like colour transfer
between images. Compliments for the research work!

